# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  بيان هام جدا

## Ja'afar Ayed Maaitah

بيان
لا لمقاطعة الانتخابات
                  قال تعالى( وأعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا)      
قال تعالى (آوى إليه أخاه قال إني أنا أخوك فلا تبتئس) ثم قال تعالى (آوى إليه أبويه )فأن هذا الوطن اخا  ابا واما ابنا عزيزا على الجميع (فلن نزاود على احد) و من روح الأخوة والتراحم والرحمة والرحِم نتذاكر ومن باب الذكرى نقول ان الأردن اكبر من الجميع .يا وطني كيف نقاطع الأنتخابات؟ والعدو يتربص بنا , يوم الأحد بتاريخ ( 14 حزيران 2009)( من مدرج السادات في جامعة بار ايلان في تل ابيب )حسم نتنياهو رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي فيها موضوع التوطين خارج فلسطين واعتبار القدس عاصمة أبدية للدولة اليهوديه ، ثم تجنيس الفلسطينيين على اساس تأدية قَسَم الولاء للدولة اليهودية, ثم إقامة دولة فلسطينية بشروط إسرائيلية ، ونتنياهو مدعوم من (89) نائب يمثلون حزب إسرائيل بيتنا، حزب شاس، الديني الشرقي (أشكناز)، حركة يهدوت هتوراه ـ الدينية المتزمتة، الاتحاد القومي، البيت اليهودي، أو (مفدال الجديد).  حزب ميرتس اليساري  ,كلهم يتوحدون في قضايا الارض والسلام ضد اقامة دولة فلسطينية, بل يدفعون بتدمير ونسف الاتفاقيات العربية, والتمسك بالقدس عاصمة موحّدة لاسرائيل ، يا اردن كيف نقاطع ؟ومخططهم من خلال النائب الاسرائيلي " الدكتور اريه الداد " وبدعم من  (52) نائب في الكنيست الذي يقول " أن الأردن هو الدولة الفلسطينية وان حل القضية الفلسطينية سيكون على حساب الأردن . يا ادر كيف نقاطع؟ وموقف رئيس الكنيست الإسرائيلي " روبي ريفلين " الواضح بتصريحه لجيمي كارتر "عدم السماح باي حال من الأحوال بإقامة دولة فلسطينية" . يا كرك كيف نقاطع ؟واسرانا من أبطال وحرائر الخنساوات يذوقون الويل خلف قضبان الأحتلال. بالله يا عمان كيف نقاطع؟ الدرب شائك والعقبة كؤؤد والوقت قصير والرجال قلة والهموم كزبد البحر, وا اسفاه يا اربد على من يقاطع ومن يهجر هذه المعركة الحاسمة في هذه المرحلة الحرجة للشعب التوأم الأردني الفلسطيني بهجرته ونصرته. يا سلط هل يستطيع البرلمان الأردني القادم دون وجود المعارضة الحقيقية مواجهة أي متغيرات جديدة سواء على الصعيد الامريكي او الاقليمي او العربي ؟ كيف نقاطع يا مادبا؟والاجندة الامريكية للشرق الأوسط تؤكد ان الملف الفلسطيني رابع اربعة على سلم اولويات اجندة الخارجية الأمريكية بعد (1)ملف العراق ، (2)ملف افغانستان (3)الملف النووي الإيراني ، ثم (4)الملف الفلسطيني ! هيهات هيهات ؟يا معان اين ستقفون ايها المقاطعون امام التاريخ؟وماذا يا مفرق ستقولون للأجيال القادمة؟ 


نحن نطالب ابناء هذا الوطن الأشم من شفاه الى مشتاه ومن اقصاه الى ادناه ومن الرمثا الى الدرة التفكير في مصلحة الأمة التي هي العليا .كيف نقاطع؟ فلنعد الى خطاب جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بن الحسين الذي القاه امام الكونجرس الامريكي بتاريخ 7 اذار 2007  الخاص بالصراع العربي الاسرائيلي ومطالبته وبجرأه بدور امريكي فاعل لانهاء معاناة الفلسطينين وحل القضية الفلسطينية مؤكدا انها هي القضية المحورية الاولى ، وان على الاسرائيليين انهاء الاحتلال ووقف اسباب المعاناة التي يكابدها الشعب الفلسطيني منذ عقود ,وقيام دولة فلسطينية ذات سيادة قابله للحياة بعاصمتها القدس.علما ان اسرائيل تدير الصراع  على اساس (صراع فلسطيني فلسطيني ثم اتفاق  فلسطيني اسرائيلي على اساس الوطن البديل والسلام مقابل السلام ,لا للعودة ولا للاجئين )كيف نقاطع يا جرش ؟وخطة بيغن السادات التي أعدتها جامعة بار أيلان " السور والبرج" و هي بمثابة السيطرة على ما نسبته 40% من الضفة الغربية تحت شعار إقامة “مناطق أمنية دفاعية  كحل متكامل للقضية الفلسطينية بديلا عن حل الدولتين ، في ظل هذه الأجواء السياسية أنقاطع الانتخابات ؟!والله لن نقاطع ياعجلون؟ وعلينا متابعة قضايانا(نخلع شوكنا بأيدينا) .هل سنقف يا زرقاء متفرجين على قارعة الطريق نتأفأف حزنا وهما؟ سؤال يطرح نفسه يا طفلية هاشم من الخاسرمن اعلان المقاطعة ومن الرابح؟ فالخاسر هو الوطن والمواطن , الخاسر هم الأهل في الداخل الذين هم بأمس الحاجة الى من يؤازرهم ويشد على اياديهم ليوصل صوتهم , ويدفع عنهم ويحمل همومهم في وقت الصمت الذي نادى ولا يزال ينادي به سيد البلاد حفظه الله, والرابح دوما هو العدو الذي يطمح الى افشال الأنتخابات والمفاوضات . فلنقطع الطريق على العدو بمشاركتنا في انتخاباتنا واقتراعاتنا مواطنين واحزاب وفعاليات وطلاب وعمال ومتقاعدين رجالا ونساءا ,مشاة وركبانًا.
الأردن نصري وهجري                   ابا الحسين فيك الملاذا
أردن صبـحي وفجري                    سيدي منك همم شِحاذا
حمى الله الأردن وأعز الله مليكه وادام ملكه في ظل راعي المسيرة
جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني حفظه الله
                                                                            مواطن
                                                                 جعفر عايد المعايطة

----------


## shams spring

:9ec73e7126:   :9ec73e7126:  
ما بدي انتخب حدااااا

----------

